# Aporte diseño de subwoofer de 12" CIARE BR011



## oscar6502 (Feb 12, 2013)

Estimados.

Les dejo unos planos de una caja subwoofer de 12" CIARE BR011

Adjunto archivo rar con los planos en pdf, los renders y la especificacion original de CIARE

Espero que les sea util 

Saludos!!!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 12, 2013)

El problema es que en Argentina no entran esos excelentes parlantes Italianos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2013)

Este diseño sirve "*Solo*" para el parlante arriba indicado y *NO* para otros, no se puede extrapolar el gabinete a otras marca/modelos de parlantes.

En el Foro se encuentra extensamente explicada la forma de medir el parlante y calcular el gabinete mas adecuado a este.


----------



## oscar6502 (Feb 13, 2013)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> El problema es que en Argentina no entran esos excelentes parlantes Italianos...



Jajaja si entre otras cosas mas.

Saludos.


----------

